# Chesterfield, Richmond, Memphis MI



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Truck and driver available. Chesterfield, Richmond and Memphis areas of Michigan. First rate professional quality. (810) 278-1092

Dodge 3500 Diesel, 7.5 western with pro wings (9 ft total).

I can also handle the business end of a shovel.
:salute:


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ian said:


> Truck and driver available. Chesterfield, Richmond and Memphis areas of Michigan. First rate professional quality. (810) 278-1092
> 
> Dodge 3500 Diesel, 7.5 western with pro wings (9 ft total).
> 
> ...


Try theCo. on North Ave. between 28 and 29 mile. They have all red trucks. Their shop is on the west side of the road. They are always looking for help with drivers, subs and such.


----------

